# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Καρδερινάκια  Mαjor 2013   Β.Μανούσης.

## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Το ζευγαρι ειναι Αρχεγονος/wp X αχατινα/wp

----------


## serafeim

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!  :Love0033:

----------


## mitsman

Πωωωωω ρε Βασιλη!!!!! Να σου ζησουν να σου ζησουν.... Ματι να μην τα πιασει.... φτου φτου...... κοιτα τωρα τι μας κανεις.... κοιτα τωρα!!!!! πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανεμορφα!!!!ειναι πολυ ωραιο πουλι η major!!!!! *

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαρι.
ποσα ζευγαρια εβαλες φετος και τι?

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη και καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βασιλη φωλιες χωρις παραλλαγη !!!!!!!
Και θαυμασια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## antoninio

..συγχαρηρηρια..πολυ ωραια..καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μπιλαρα αρχηγε, δωσε στον λαό ομορφιες!!! αν δειτε απο κοντα τον χωρο και τα πουλια του Βασιλη, θα καταλαβετε γιατι εχει τοσες επιτυχιες! Εκτος των αλλων σημαντικο ειναι οτι "το χει" με τις καρδερινες!
Και σε αυτο θεωρω οτι παιζει ρολο η προυπηρεσια του με μπαλκανικα τα προηγουμενα χρονια και ποσο δε σε μικροτερους χωρους ..... ! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ...!!!! Δημητρη εχω γεμισει της κλουβες γυρω γυρω ματοχαντρα για το ματι...!!!!
Οδυσσεα σε ευχαριστω , εχω βαλει γυρω στα 20 ζευγαρια σχεδον ολους τους συνδιασμους .
Οπως  λεει και ο φιλος ο γιωργος   παιζει  μεγαλο ρολο οι εγκαταστασεις που εχεις , η προυπερεσια και οι εμπειριες που εχεις αποκομισει απο τις μπαλκανικα, και τελος αν καποιος θελει να πετυχει καπου θα πρεπει να ασχοληθει εκτροφικα μονο με ενα ειδος.!!
Μερικες φωτο ακομα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## johnrider

πολλα like

----------


## Gardelius

*Και σε εξωτερικη φωλια!!!!!! !!!!! Like x 1000!!!!!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  μονο αυτο μπορω να βαλω!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο!! Είναι υπέροχες!!

Με έχει φάει ο Δημήτρης (mitsman) τόσο καιρό με τις καρδερίνες, αλλά ποτέ δεν τρελάθηκα σε σημείο να ενθουσιαστώ!
Αλλά με τις δικές σου φωτογραφίες κόλλησα μπορώ να πω! Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη εχεις καιρο να μας πεις νεα.

----------


## orion

φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ




τι να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## teo24

Εχθες ετυχε να πεσω πανω σε βιντεακι του.1 απ τα πολλα......Ελπιζω να μου επιτρεπετε η δημοσιευση του.

----------


## jk21

Φυσικα επιτρεπεται ,ειτε απο εμας (ετσι κι αλλιως ) ειτε απο το Βασιλη αφου το εχει δημοσιο στο youtube 

απο κει και περα βρισκω την ευκαιρια να πω τα εξης :


Ο Βασιλης ειναι καινουργιος στην παρεα και σταδιακα οποτε θελει και μπορει ο ανθρωπος ,θα μας παρουσιαζει θεματα απο την εκτροφη του ,που μαζι με καποιων ,αποτελουν υποδειγματα στην ελλαδα 

Ομως αναμεσα μας υπαρχουν εκτροφης ιθαγενων ,που ενθερμα ειχαν ζητησει την απελευθερωση του υποφορουμ των ιθαγενων απο κανονες ,περιορισμους ,ελεγχους των ποστ κλπ απο τη διαχειριση και την δημιουργια ενοτητας << αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων >> .Περα απο ελαχιστα μελη που εχουν παρουσιασει την φετεινη προσπαθεια τους ,δεν εχω δει την παρουσιαση αλλων μελων που τοτε ειχαν αιτηθει τη σχετικη ενοτητα .Παρουσιαση δεν ειναι μονο το να δειξουμε τα μικρα που εχουν βγει ,γιατι σε πολλους μπορει να μην εχει συμβει ακομα .Αλλα και η τοποθετηση των φωλιων ,η αναφορα των πως βαλανε τα ζευγαρια τους αρχικα (με χωρισμα ή χωρις ) ή τυχον τοποθετηση καλυψης και γενικα η προσπαθεια απο την αρχη 

δεν το θετω για συζητηση ,απλα μονο για σκεψη ... 

ας ξαναγυρισουμε στο θεμα του Βασιλη (δεν θα ηθελα να επεκταθουμε ,αλλιως θα χωρισω τα ποστ σε νεο θεμα )  και να με συγχωρεσει για την παρεμβαση που δεν εχει σχεση με κεινον ,γιατι τοτε που ειχε τεθει το θεμα ,δεν ηταν ακομα μελος μας

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζήσουν Βασίλη ,ωραία πουλια (τα ενήλικα).Το χω απορία κελαηδάνε καθόλου οι Major καρδερίνες

----------


## οδυσσέας

γραψε βασιληηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηη 10 μνμ θες αντεεεεεεεεε περιμενωωωωωωωωωω. :Party0035:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

τοκ-τοκ

Βασίλης ακούει ?

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Σατινε/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL
Αρχεγονη/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ασπροκεφαλη-αχατινα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ασπροκεφαλη-αρχεγονη



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Λουτινο-ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
μπαλκανικα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλώς τον Βασίλη.

Αυτά είναι.

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/σατινε/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αχατινα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ασπροκεφαλο-αρχεγονο/αχατης Χ  ευμο/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αρχεγονο/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/αχατης/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  ευμο/ασπροκεφ.

Αχατης/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αχατινα/ασπροκεφαλο

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/σατινε/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αχατινα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ασπροκεφαλο-αρχεγονο/αχατης Χ  ευμο/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αρχεγονο/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αρχεγονο/αχατης/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  ευμο/ασπροκεφ.

Αχατης/ασπροκεφαλο  Χ  αχατινα/ασπροκεφαλο

----------


## teo24

Υπογλωσσια πλερωνεις φιλε?Γιατι μας βλεπω να τα παιρνουμε 10 10 βραδυατικα.Απλα υπεροχα ολα.Να σου ζησουν και παντα τετοια.

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη τρομερα πουλια και καταπληκτικες  φωτογραφιες ,η πρωτη φωτογραφια σε αυτη τη σελιδα την προτεινω για φωτογραφια του μηνα η και της χρονιας αν γινεται,παω να πιω   δυο τρια lexotanil  για να ηρεμησω με αυτα που ειδα

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη ! παντα τετοια !!!

εδω (αλλα και οπου αλλου βλεπουμε γεματους προλοβους ) τι καλη αυγοτροφουλα βρισκουν οι γονεις και ταιζουν ;

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ευμο-παστελ/ασπροκεφαλο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

αυτην μην την δωσεις ποτε !



εδω σε ρωτησα στην αλλη φωτο .... σιγα μην κρατηθω και δεν σε ρωτησω στην παρακατω ! τι εχουν στον προλοβο;

----------


## panos70

μια βλεπω κιτρινο μια πρασινο στους  προλοβους αντε jk  εδω σε θελω να μας πεις τη αυγοτροφη τα δινει ο Βασιλης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αυτο  ειναι δουλεια του Βασιλη !

----------


## adreas

Αγγούρι

----------


## teo24

Εμενα ηταν λιγο πιο σκουρο το πρασινο λογο σπιρουλινας.

----------


## mitsman

Το πράσινο είναι αρακας!!! Υπέροχα πουλια Βασίλη!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αρακάς όπως γράφει και στο face !! Να τα χαίρεσαι Βασίλη !!*

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους.!!! Δημητρη στην πρωτη φωτο αυτο που εχουν μεσα στο προλοβο τα μικρα ειναι παστα για νεοσσους, παντα τα βοηθαω τις πρωτες μερες μεχρι να ταισουν κανονικα οι καρδερινες η οι παραμανες . στις αλλες φωτο ειναι το πρασινο οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης αρακας , και στις αλλες  φωτο ειναι αυγοτρφη , επειδη ο χρονος που εχω να δω τα πουλια ειναι πολυ περιορισμενος ,δεν εχω καθολου χρονο να φτιαχνω μονος μου διαφορες αυγοτροφες , χρησιμοποιω αυγοτροφες απο το εμποριο ενα μερος πατε για αγρια και ενα μερος πατε για καναρινια, ασβεστιο, μαγια μπυρας, και πρωτεινη σε σκονη  και τους την αφηνω μεσα μεχρι να την φανε και μια βδομαδα. δεν χρεησιμοποιω  καθολου σκουλικια και αυγα γιατι δεν εχω καθολου χρονο για να τα αλλαζω.

----------


## jk21

πρωτεινη  σε σκονη ; πρωτεινη σογιας ,πρωτεινη γαλακτος ,σκονη ασπραδι ,πρωτεινη απο ορο γαλακτος ή καποια φυτικη πχ κανναβης ή αρακα; ή καποιο σκευασμα για πτηνα με ενισχυμενη απλα πρωτεινη; 

Αρακα δινεις αυτουσιο ή σε μορφη παστας τριμμενο;

Γλυστριδα συνηθιζεις να δινεις;

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη αν θες μας λες αν δινεις και καποιο συγκεκριμενο μιγμα και κυριως αν θες στα μιγματα που χρησιμοποιεις να υπαρχουν μεσα στους πολλους και καποιοι συγκεκριμενοι σποροι 

Επισης αν και εχεις καρδερινες major ,συνηθιζεις οποτε εχεις χρονο να δινεις καποιες τροφες απο τη φυση και αν ναι ποιες;

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Η προτεινη ειναι η PROTEIN 90 της ****** . τον αρακα τον ξεπαγωνω και τους το δινω αυτουσιο,  το μιγμα που χρεισιμοποιω ειναι της blattner ,τον χειμωνα τους βαζω εξτρα περιλα ,ηλιοσπορο ψιλο, καναβουρι, αγκαθι μαριας  και αποφλιωμενη βρομη.  απο χορταρικα την ανοιξη ζοχο , μπροκολο ,και ραδικι ιταλικο και εδω και ενα μηνα μεχρι να εξαντληθει  αγριομαρουλο.

----------


## jk21

απο την ιταλικη εταιρια ,η παρουσιαση του προιοντος με αυτοματο μεταφραστη .Αναφερει για ζωικης προελευσης πρωτεινη .Δεν δινει περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες 

*PROTEIN 90*Είναι ένα μίγμα από καθαρή πρωτεΐνη ζωικής που αντισταθμίζει την έλλειψη αμινοξέων σε φυτικά τρόφιμα.Αυτό οδηγεί σε μια πιο πλεονεκτική αφομοίωση των πρωτεϊνών. PROTEIN 90 είναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά, δεν περιέχει σόγια είναι ιδιαίτερα φτωχή σε acetose. Είναι απαλλαγμένα από χοληστερόλη και πουρίνες. Έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το κόκκινο κρέας και τα έντομα, τι τα πτηνά και τα περιστέρια σε γενικές γραμμές, λείπουν. PROTEIN 90 είναι κατάλληλο για εντομοφάγα γενικά, χάρη στα στοιχεία που περιέχονται σε αυτό. Κατάλληλο για ευρωπαϊκά και εξωτικά κελάηδισμα των πουλιών, είναι σημαντικό για τα καναρίνια, παπαγάλοι, κυματιστό, παπαγάλους και Sunbird. Η ανάγκη PROTEIN 90 για τα πτηνά και τα περιστέρια αγώνων είναι άγνωστη.




και σε αλλη εμπορικη σελιδα του εξωτερικου δινεται η συσταση οπου μπορουμε να δουμε τη λυσινη να ειναι ενα 9.2 % στο προιον

*Περιγραφή Προϊόντος*PROTEIN90 είναι ένα μίγμα από καθαρά ζωικών πρωτεϊνών που συμπληρώνουν το χαμηλό σταθμού proteínas.A χρήση του προϋποθέτει μια υψηλή απόδοση των πρωτεϊνών και αμινοξέων. 
PROTEIN90 περιέχει την ίδια αποτελεσματικότητα αμινο οξύ στο κρέας και τα έντομα. 
PROTEIN90 βοηθά στην προώθηση δυνατούς μύες και υγιές σώμα με ισχυρά οστά και όμορφο φτέρωμα. 

*συστατικά ανά kg:* 
Ενέργεια: 15.70 MJ 
Ακατέργαστη Πρωτεΐνη: 89% 
Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες: 1% 
Σάκχαρα: 1% 
Ακατέργαστες ινώδεις ουσίες: 0% 
Ακατέργαστη τέφρα: 3,4% 
Ασβέστιο: 1,2% 
υγρασία: 4,9% 

*Αμινοξύ:* 
L-Μεθειονίνη 2,3% 
9,1% L-λυσίνη 
L-θρεονίνη 6.8% 
6.3% L-ισολευκίνη 
L-Τρυπτοφάνη 1,5% 
6,5% L-Βαλίνη 
% L-φαινυλαλανίνη 4,7 
L-Λευκίνη 9,2% 
L-Istidna 2,6% 
L-αργινίνη 4.3% 
Γλυκίνη 1.9% 
*ημι-απαραίτητη:* 
1,6% L-κυστεΐνη 
L-Τυροσίνη 3% 
*Μη ουσιαστικό:* 
4% L-αλανίνη 
L-Ασπαραγίνη 7,2% 
L-προλίνη 6,3% 
17,5% L-Γλουταμίνη 
L-Σερίνη 5,3% 

*Συμβουλίου για χρήση από τον τύπο της περιόδου αναπαραγωγής των πτηνών και Pope και τις αλλαγές Feather* 
*
Σε Πάπα με περιεχόμενο λιγότερο από το 16% ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη* 
- για τα καναρίνια και τα εξωτικά χρώματα προσθέτουν 100g σε 1kg PROTEIN90 Πάπα 
- για τα καναρίνια μεγέθους PORTEIN90 προσθήκη 80g σε 1kg Πάπα 
- spinus να προσθέσετε 100g σε PROTEIN90 1kg Πάπας 
*
στο Πάπα με χαμηλότερη περιεκτικότητα μεταξύ 16% έως 18% ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη* 
- για τα καναρίνια και τα εξωτικά χρώματα προσθέτουν 20g σε PROTEIN90 1kg ο Πάπας 
- για τα καναρίνια μεγέθους PORTEIN90 προσθέσετε 30gr για 1kg Πάπα 
- για να προσθέσετε spinus 50g με 1 κιλό PROTEIN90 Πάπας 
*
Πάπας Πάπας με περιεκτικότητα μεγαλύτερη από 18% ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη* 
- για τα καναρίνια και εξωτικό χρώμα προσθέστε 13γρ σε 1 κιλό PROTEIN90 Πάπα 
- για τα καναρίνια μεγέθους προσθήκη 20g με 1 κιλό PORTEIN90 Πάπα 
- για να spinus προσθέσετε 33gr σε 1 κιλό PROTEIN90 Πάπα 
Ενδείξεις για την καλύτερη χρήση του προϊόντος.

----------


## jk21

<< Παπα >> πρεπει να ειναι προφανως η αυγοτροφη

με δεδομενο οτι το σκευασμα  ειναι σχεδον 90 % πρωτεινη  , προσθηκη 50 γρ στο κιλο αυγοτροφης ,δινει 45 γρ πρωτεινης στο κιλο ,δηλαδη 4.5 % επιπλεον πρωτεινη .Δηλαδη πανω  κατω ανεβαζει την πρωτεινη στο  21 %  απο 16% με 17 % 

Αυτο το ποσοστο 21 % ας το κρατησουμε

----------


## Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Gardelius

Ομορφιές!!!!!!

----------


## RacingPigeon

επειδή είναι πρασινωπό το περιεχόμενο στο πρόλοβο, αν μάντευα θα έλεγα ότι είναι μπιζέλια jk21, μιας και είναι πολύ καλή πηγή πρωτεΐνης.
 Έδινα  παλιά στα περιστέρια μου όταν είχαν μικρά, και πρασίνιζε αρκετά η γούσα (πρόλοβος) τους. Διακρίνω δε ότι τα κομμάτια είναι αρκετά μεγάλα και μάλιστα θα έλεγα σπασμένα μπιζέλια. Αλλά σαν να υπάρχει και ένας άλλος σπόρος πολύ πιο μικρός εξίσου πράσινος και στρογγυλός ελαφρά πλακουτσωτός σαν μικρή ποικιλία φακής που επίσης έδινα στα περιστέρια μου. Ίσως πάλι να είναι η ιδέα μου. Αυτά τα πολύ εύκολα και *πρόχειρα* συμπεράσματα τα έβγαλα από το μικρό τέρμα δεξιά στη φώτο.

----------


## RacingPigeon

α, υπήρχε η απάντηση και δεν την είδα, sorry.

----------

